# The Coffee Apothecary



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I popped up here on a whim last Monday finally (just a small seven hour round trip) for lunch and coffee chat and it turns out this little post office in Udny holds something quite impressive.

Wielding a K30 and EK43 and a big three group LM (as well as a couple of SP9 auto-pourovers) they're serving Artisan Roast (and it was good enough that I entirely re-evaluated my rather dim opinion on AR).

It's even more impressive when you look and realise that they're entirely self taught over the year with no previous experience making or even drinking coffee before then. Perhaps self-motivated education is just the way to go, watching youtube videos and reading about what everybody else is doing instead of just being taught by one derp in a derpy shop like most people do.

The spro is sweet, probably some of the best I've had from a K30 and the filters are okay although they need a little work (We stayed behind after hours and helped a little with this - not that they really need it).

The food being served is top notch, simple stuff done well - I was very happy with it, the wifi is fast and the shop is light and airy and very clean and tidy. Sitting there and hearing people come in and out to use the post office reminded me a bit of home where everybody knows each other and it has a real community feel about it.

So yeah, if you're ever up in Udny or nearby this is well worth a visit - better coffee than most established city shops ever get close to serving, bravo.


----------

